# Externe Festplatte XFS formatieren



## PhoenixDH (18. August 2010)

Gibt es ein Programm für Windows um eine externe Festplatte auf XFS zu formatieren?

Grund:
Mein Fernseher benötigt dieses Format für PVR.
Ich möchte die Platte nicht über den Fernseher formatieren da ich auf der Platte noch eine andere Partition hab die vermutlich mit Platt gemacht werden würde.

Dank euch!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. August 2010)

Hallo!



PhoenixDH hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ein Programm für Windows um eine externe Festplatte auf XFS zu formatieren?


Ist mir nicht bekannt.



PhoenixDH hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die Platte nicht über den Fernseher formatieren da ich auf der Platte noch eine andere Partition hab die vermutlich mit Platt gemacht werden würde.


Die Vermutung ist nicht abwegig.
Jedenfalls gehe ich davon aus dass der Ferseher nicht danach fragt welche Partition verwendet werden soll.....

Aber was willst Du mit den Aufnahmen anfangen?
Nur am TV ansehen, oder auch auf den PC rüberziehen?

Wenn Du sie nur am TV ansehen willst, langt irgendeine Linux Live-CD mit 2.6er Kernel um die XFS Partition anzulegen (XFS ist seit dem 2.6er Kernel offizieller Bestandteil des Kernels).

Wenn Du die Aufnahmen aber auch auf den PC rüberziehen willst, würde ich eine aktuelle Ubuntu Live-CD nehmen (die soll auch NTFS unterstützen).
Der Vorteil einer Live-CD ist der dass das Live-System nicht installiert werden muss..... dafür musst Du aber, um das Betriebssytem zu wechseln, jedesmal den PC neustarten.

Abhilfe könnte hier coLinux schaffen (habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit).
Mit coLinux kann man ein Linux-System direkt unter Windows "ausführen"..... dafür muss es allerdings installiert werden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Dualboot-System, Linux wird also neben Windows als zusätzliches Betriebssystem installiert.
Ein Live-System muss bei jedem Bootvorgang seine Dateien dekomprimieren und im Arbeitsspeicher ablegen, was natürlich jedesmal Zeit kostet.
Ausserdem werden Einstellungen nicht dauerhaft gespeichert.
Ein installiertes Linux-System hat also Vorteile.

Bevor Du nun aber an Deinem System Veränderungen vornimmst (Datensicherung nicht vergessen ), würde ich erstmal mit einer Live-CD prüfen wie weit Du überhaupt kommst.
Es könnte z.B. sein dass die Aufnahmen vom TV in einem eigenen Format gespeichert werden, welches von gängigen Brenn-/Konvertierungs-/Videobearbeitungs-/Videoschnittprogrammen nicht unterstützt wird.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## PhoenixDH (19. August 2010)

Dank dir erstmal für deine ausführlichen Kommentare.
Ich habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen, über den Fernseher direkt.

Ich habe erstmal die Platte gesichert.
Anschließend habe ich Sie neu Partitioniert.
Nach dem Anschluss an den Fernseher habe ich sie formatiert.
Er hat nur die eine Partition platt gemacht, aber vermutlich auch nur, weil er die andere nicht kennen kann (WBFS Partition).


----------

